# Songkran- Expats staying indoors or leaving country?



## marvelsm (Apr 18, 2013)

Hello all: I have seen video clips of Songkran but have never been but hope to someday if I get back to Thailand permanently. From what I have seen it looks fun but wild but I guess it also depends on where you are too. I hear that a lot of expats either stay at home or leave the country during Songkran but I think it would be more respectful to the locals if you go out and throw some water around, even if it is just for an hour or so. After all it is their country and their festival so what do you think?


----------

